# For our hamster owners :)



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So as many people on the forum know, I work for a pet store in Tampa. Well I got to work today and was all but pounced upon by my managers to take a look at a hamster that was brought in for adoption a few weeks ago. 

They thought she looked a little funny. It turns out she is super pregnant. :roll:

Now, usually the store keeps the momma in the Wellness Room while her babies are born and weened, but we have a few new associates at the store. We had another hamster that had babies a few weeks ago and we are assuming one of the new people did a bedding change before the 2 week mark and all the babies "disappeared". No one will fess up though. So right away I volunteered to foster the mommy Syrian while she has the babies and raises them to about 4 weeks then I plan to bring them back to get homes. 

Question though, does anyone think the car trip home (~20 minutes) is going to freak her out too bad? Because she was surrendered to the store, I don't know if she is going to have babies tonight, or 3 days from now.. I have her in a quiet corner of the living room and gave her some tissues which she is eagerly shredding and building a nest... :-? So, no matter what she has a quiet place to live for the next little while... 

Any thoughts????


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Bless your heart!! Not many people would offer to take a pregnant animal home and care for it like that! I love my Syrian, but he's a boy so I've never dealt with any preggo hammies.

I just wanted to thank you for being an awesome person. =] Also, the 20 min trip may stress her out, but I think it would stress her out more being in a pet store with other animals. It has got to be a lot more quiet and calm at your house than any store could be!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

She has been freaking out all night with chewing on the side of the aquarium. So I am kind of hoping that she has her babies tonight/soon because the sound of the teeth on glass is driving us nuts...


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Ugh! Nothing worse than that sound! Other than the clanking noise of them pushing their wheel against the glass repeatedly. =P


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

My boyfriend is making me take her back tomorrow.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Aww! Can't you bribe him? I find beef jerky works wonders with my husband. 

Is it the noise that's bothering him?


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

The chewing could be caused by boredom, what size tank is it?


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

That is soooo sad about the change of bedding!! Poor babies!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah it was the noise. Luckily mom had her babies that night. 6 little jellybeans. She is so busy taking care of them now, she could care less about the world around her


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the chewing is quite normal for a preggy hamster. Our hamster nibbled on the wires of her cage prior to her birthing. Giving her something to chew temporarily stopped her act. We have a teddy bear hamster.

Good luck on taking care of them! Just be observant on what she does. Try covering her tank too to isolate her so she'd feel more safe. I did just that when our hamster gave birth and all the little jellybeans survived. ^_^


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

My other ham did the same thing before she had babies. Except we keep our hamsters and hedgies in Rubbermaid containers (with holes drilled yadda-yadda) SUCH a great idea. Easy to clean, locked up tight and little noise. 

But this is a foster ham from work, so she is housed how they like... But she and the babies are doing well and growing.


----------

